# On Getting Older



## GaryHibbert (Jan 4, 2021)

A distraught senior citizen
phoned her doctor's office.
"Is it true," she wanted to know,
that the medication you
prescribed has to be taken for
the rest of my life?"

"'Yes, I'm afraid so," the doctor told her.

There was a moment of silence before the senior 
lady replied, "I'm wondering, then, just how serious is 
my condition because this prescription is marked 
*'NO REFILLS'*.."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

An older gentleman was on the operating table 
awaiting surgery and he insisted that his son, 
a renowned surgeon, perform the operation. 

As he was about to get the anesthesia, he asked 
to speak to his son. 

"Yes, Dad , what is it?" 

"Don't be nervous, son; do your best, 
and just remember, if it doesn't go well, 
if something happens to me, your mother 
is going to come and live with you and 
your wife...."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Two guys, one old, one young,* *are 
pushing their carts around Wal-Mart
when they collide.

The old guy says to the young guy,
"Sorry about that. * *I'm 
looking for my wife,* *and I guess I
wasn't paying attention* *to 
where I was going."

The young guy says, "That's OK, it's a
coincidence.* *I'm looking for my wife, too...
I can't find her and I'm getting a little
desperate."

The old guy says, "Well, 
maybe I can help you find her...
what does she look like?"
"* 
*The young guy says, "Well, 
she is 27 yrs. old, tall, with red hair,
blue eyes, is buxom...wearing no bra,
long legs,* *and is wearing short shorts.
What does your wife look like?'


To which the old guy says, "Doesn't* 
*matter,* *--- let's look for yours.*


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 4, 2021)

LMAO!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 5, 2021)

LOL.  All very funny.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 5, 2021)

Definitely like the last one!


----------



## robrpb (Jan 5, 2021)

Good ones Gary. I have to go, I have to help that young guy look for his wife.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 5, 2021)

Good way to get the morning started!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 5, 2021)

Those were great!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes sir the search party is on for the young guys wife.

Warren


----------



## kruizer (Jan 5, 2021)

ROFLOL!!!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 5, 2021)

Ha-Ha-Ha!! Funny... Especially the last one!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2021)

Some good ones to start the day off.

Chris


----------

